# RRDtool takes forever on Cacti graphs under 8.0



## roscoe (Dec 25, 2009)

I just updated from 7.2 to 8.0-RELEASE and have noticed RRDtool takes forever to redraw graphs under Cacti.  It takes around 1-2 minutes per graph on the page.  During this time under "top" one can see several RRDtool processes that are eating up the CPU.

I am running the latest RRDtool and Cacti.  I am also using the "export graphs" function every day at midnight and at that time RRDtool does not use hardly any CPU.

Could this be a side-effect of being recompiled against the 8.0 libraries?


----------



## ohauer (Dec 26, 2009)

which version of rrdtool and libxml?

I saw the same on a test machine and keep stuck on rrdtool-1.2.30 with the old (not patched) libxml version (~300 RRD databases).


----------



## roscoe (Dec 27, 2009)

Using all the latest versions of the packages I believe:

cacti-0.8.7e4
libxml2-2.7.6_1
rrdtool-1.3.9

The issues didn't occur until after I upgraded to 8.0 and rebuilt all ports.  I even tried deleting the rrdtool port and rebuilding cacti, but still no change.

I just ran "top" to post for you the CPU usage of rrdtool and now the Cacti graphs are showing in under 5 sec.

I haven't got a clue what happened on the box but it seems to be working again!  Thanks for the help anyways.


----------

